# Superfish Home 80



## George Farmer (13 Jan 2016)

Hi all,

This is a quick 'scape I did on commission. I was given 4 weeks to grow-in a 'scape in a prototype tank, with the final photo shoot (by me) being potentially used for packaging.

The result....


----------



## Andy D (13 Jan 2016)

I think that should make the grade!


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (13 Jan 2016)

Looks Ace


----------



## Manu (13 Jan 2016)

Looks great George


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Jan 2016)

Hi George, Nice little scape  The photo will look superb on the box


----------



## George Farmer (13 Jan 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi George, Nice little scape  The photo will look superb on the box


I hope so. This is full-frontal, but the final result will be from an angle. 

It's interesting doing these very short term 'scapes. It forces you to think differently.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jan 2016)

Sold!...


----------

